# The drywall axe



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So lets hear it, would you buy it?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

don't like it....too big:whistling2: for my paints


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Only problem with combining multiple tools into one. When one part of it breaks, the whole thing is shot. Not to mention, it probably costs more than a separate knife and tape.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's ought mean?:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Novelty item. I'll pass.


----------

